# Good apple or fruit FO from BB?



## Obsidian (May 29, 2018)

Putting in a order to BB and I'd like a nice apple without any spice or too sweet, any suggestions? I'd also consider a different fruit if its a plain, tart scent. Maybe pear or?


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2018)

I've used Apple Macintosh. It's been awhile so it's a little hard to remember, but I remember it as a good, one note apple fragrance. I don't remember it accelerating or discoloring.


----------



## Saponificarian (May 29, 2018)

Apple sage is yummy. Like a tart apple but very fresh with the sage


----------



## Lin19687 (May 29, 2018)

I second the Apple Mac !


----------



## Obsidian (May 29, 2018)

Thanks, the mac has good reviews. Has anyone tried summer fling? I got a sniffy a few years back and I think thats what is was but I don't remember it being floral, just apple-y. What about Crisp Anjou Pear? I smelled a pear soap once that was fantastic.


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2018)

A lot of people like Crisp Anjou Pear. I thought it was fine, and it behaves very well, but maybe pear isn’t my favorite. It was good enough I guess, but I really only liked it blended. And it is perfect for blending, IMO.


----------



## Kamahido (May 29, 2018)

I too like their Apple Sage.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2018)

BB Anjou pear is really lovely in CP soap.
I didnt like A Pear much in other products, so decided to use it up in a CP batch. Everyone sniffed and sniffed and said how beautiful it was. I did use BB Tart Apple to make up about 1/5 of the FO content. The scent is very outdoorsy and fruit orchardy.
Once I have reduced my FO stocks, I think I will purchase it again, it is so nice in my soap. 
Goes to show how FO's alter in their environment.


----------



## Obsidian (May 29, 2018)

I'm really considering the pear. I think it would be a great summer scent and I know my mom would like it too.

The apple sage doesn't sound nice but I dislike sage a lot, same with rosemary.


----------



## CaraBou (May 31, 2018)

Summer fling is definitely fruity and sweet to my nose, and soaps well. I just whiffed what's left in my bottle, and you're right, it does reminisce of apple.  I don't think I made that connection before; instead I thought more of fruit loops. 

I can send a soapable sample (did I send the sniffy)?  Though I see BB has reformulated this (and sweet anjou pear) due to citral shortage. Might be good to know who has purchased this year.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2018)

Good point CaraBou, I purchased mine around September 2017, from an Australian supplier.


----------



## Obsidian (May 31, 2018)

CaraBou said:


> Summer fling is definitely fruity and sweet to my nose, and soaps well. I just whiffed what's left in my bottle, and you're right, it does reminisce of apple.  I don't think I made that connection before; instead I thought more of fruit loops.
> 
> I can send a soapable sample (did I send the sniffy)?  Though I see BB has reformulated this (and sweet anjou pear) due to citral shortage. Might be good to know who has purchased this year.



It may have been you, I just cant remember. I'm really bad of keeping track of who sends what lol. I got quite a few sniffies, they were soaked cotton balls in small ziplock baggies, there were a few ale types. Thank for the offer but I think I'll pass for now and go with the pear.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 31, 2018)

I love the apple sage, too.  Very unisex.


----------



## CaraBou (May 31, 2018)

The pear and the apple sage both sound really nice. I've been working on using up some of my FOs before buying ANYTHING more (if that's even possible), but this makes me think FRAGRANCE SWAP.

(I did not just say that  )


----------



## Obsidian (May 31, 2018)

If you do place a order with BB, you have to try their champagne, its to die for. Its great alone or as a mixer. I love it with sweetcakes imogen rose, sweet and sparkly without being overly floral.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 1, 2018)

I got Apple and Sage few months ago from Aus seller. Not sure if it's old stock or new (reformulated). I quite like it, it's fruity but with a herby note. It's so easy to soap with too.
Lychee red tea is my all time favourite from BB. There's tart whiff in it but it as a bit of rose in it, lasts forever. I have some bars that are 6+ months old and they still smell so fresh.
Wasn't a fan of Summer fling.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 1, 2018)

I love the lychee too, I just have a small amount left so I use it M&P for myself. I should make some spray on skin oil with it.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 2, 2018)

Oooo, try the Crisp Anjou Pear and blend with Champagne. It's really nice in soap and in other B&B.

Also, see if they will give you a sample of Ginger Patchouli. It's my all time favorite (behaves perfectly and the patch isn't super noticeable... folks that HATE patch still love it - only when I rename to to ginger woods, muhahaha).


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank,  I've been trying to find something to blend with the pear and that sounds nice.

I should have ordered summer fling, its not what I wanted as far as apple but it's better than the pear.

The pear is overly sweet, not crisp at all. I really hope it's better in soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 10, 2018)

Ok, been doing some mixes with the pear. Maybe this will help other out or if anyone has others suggestions, I'm open.

1 pear, 1 champagne (from BB) this is nice, can't really smell the pear but the sweet it toned down some. Added 2 more pear, not as good. Still can't really smell pear and its just too sweet. Stick 50/50 with this one

2 pear, 1 fresh basil from NG. This is really nice. Sweet, spicy, herbal, fruity all in one. Can't smell the pear but you can tell its a fruit.

2 pear, 1 fresh ginger from NG. This has promise but the ginger is super strong, still experimenting with the proportions. If anyone has suggestions on how to tame the ginger, I'd love to hear it.

1 pear, 1 fresh cut rose from BB. This is gross, don't try it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2018)

if you have Crisp Anjou Pear, it really didnt smell nice to me at all, until I put it in CP. Like nasty type of not nice. Syrupy, chemically, nasty
best wishes


----------



## amd (Jun 19, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> Ok, been doing some mixes with the pear. Maybe this will help other out or if anyone has others suggestions, I'm open.
> 
> 1 pear, 1 champagne (from BB) this is nice, can't really smell the pear but the sweet it toned down some. Added 2 more pear, not as good. Still can't really smell pear and its just too sweet. Stick 50/50 with this one
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing these mix ideas! I will be trying the pear/basil and pear/ginger using CC's Fresh Picked Pear FO.


----------



## Nita (Jun 19, 2018)

I have an apple pie from Naturals by Nana. I don’t smell anything other than apple (no cinnamon, etc.). It’s sweet, but not sickingly sweet. I haven’t used it yet, but it smells great in the bottle!


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm extremely disappointed in the pear from BB. I had hoped it would improve with age in soap but its actually getting worse. Its not as sickly sweet but its developed a weird bitter/rotten scent that reminds me of a stink bug.
I'm going to try more mixes, something has to help cover the ick, maybe some ginger lime. I've decided not to waste my yummy basil buy mixing it.


----------



## Nita (Jun 19, 2018)

I also have an apple cinnamon that smells like Apple Jack & Peel.  What about other fruits like fresh raspberry, tropical pineapple, or peach?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 20, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I'm extremely disappointed in the pear from BB. I had hoped it would improve with age in soap but its actually getting worse. Its not as sickly sweet but its developed a weird bitter/rotten scent that reminds me of a stink bug.
> I'm going to try more mixes, something has to help cover the ick, maybe some ginger lime. I've decided not to waste my yummy basil buy mixing it.



Glad it’s not just me with that pear. I mixed it with BB Champagne which was pretty nice. Also with Arabian Nights from Mad Oils, with a bit of neroli and sandalwood which I did like quite well. So maybe try it with something on the spicy side. I don’t care much for amber, but if you like it that could also be something to try.


----------



## JillGat (Aug 16, 2021)

Nita said:


> I have an apple pie from Naturals by Nana. I don’t smell anything other than apple (no cinnamon, etc.). It’s sweet, but not sickingly sweet. I haven’t used it yet, but it smells great in the bottle!



Hi, I realize this is an old post.  I found it doing a search on Naturals by Nana, because that was where I used to buy the only convincing red wine fragrance oil.  They seem to be out of business?  If so, did some other company buy their fragrances?  Would love help with this. Thanks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 17, 2021)

JillGat said:


> I found it doing a search on Naturals by Nana, because that was where I used to buy the only convincing red wine fragrance oil.  They seem to be out of business?  If so, did some other company buy their fragrances?  Would love help with this. Thanks!


You'll have better luck and more responses if you start a new thread that mentions Naturals by Nana in the title.


----------

